# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Rodiljna briga ??? Roditelj izvan sustava rada???

## meddle0407

Ovako, državljanka sam RH, imam prebivalište na istom području duže od 5 godina, imam zdravstveno osiguranje, ali nisam zaposlena niti sam prijavljena na burzu niti sam ikad bila.Rodit ću za par mjeseci.Prema onome što sam čitala i čula, vodim se (prema novom zakonu)kao majka van sustava rada i ostvarujem uvjete za rodiljnu brigu. Imam li ja dakle pravo na tu rodiljnu brigu počevši od dana rođenja djeteta?
Što uopće znači to "roditelj izvan sustava rada"?  :?

----------


## vesna72

roditelj izvan sustava rada - to si ti  :Smile: 

to je majka koja ne radi, ali ni ne ispunjava uvjete za nezaposlene. jer nije na burzi. ne traži posao...

a na naknadu ima pravo jer ispunjava tri uvjeta koja si navela.

dakle, imaš pravo na naknadu. od rođenja pa do godinu dana starosti djeteta. 50% proračunske osnovice (trenutno 1.663 kn) / mjesečno.

----------


## Maslačkica

> a na naknadu ima pravo jer ispunjava tri uvjeta koja si navela


Koji su to uvjeti? Skontala sam 2 - 1. da je boravište u Hr i zdravstveno osigurana, a 3.? Rođenje djeteta? 

Zanima me zato što ova dva gore uvjeta ispunjavam, ali nisam na burzi prijavljena nikad bila niti sam sada i to svojom odlukom, tj. više spletom okolnosti. 

Hvala!

----------


## Maslačkica

Samo da nadopunim se - pročitala sam link o pravima za naknadu, ali sam shvatila da nemam pravo na naknadu, pa zato pitam ovdje...

----------


## vesna72

1. hrvatsko državljanstvo ili stranac s odobrenim stalnim boravkom
2. prebivalište ili stalni boravak u rh 5 god. neprekidno
3. zdravstveno osiguranje u hzzo-u

----------


## Maslačkica

Vesna72 hvala!

----------


## LoveLight

Ovako, ja imam istu situaciju pa da se nadovezem na ovu temu ... 

Mene zanima da li mogu i kada prebaciti rodiljni na svog dragog (nismo vjencani)?

----------


## LoveLight

I jos nesto, sta sve trebam napraviti kao roditelj izvan sustava rada u vezi prijave kod HZZO ? (imam zdravstveno osiguranje)

Sad razmisljam, mozda ja i nisam roditelj izvan sustava rada jer sam par godina radila honorarne poslove, preko autorskih ugovora. Mozda mi netko moze nesto reci o tome ....

----------


## vesna72

važan je tvoj trenutni radnopravni status, ne što si radila nekad prije.

ako si sada nezaposlena, a ne ispunjavaš uvjete za nezaposlenu majku (prijava na hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje u propisanom roku), onda si majka van sustava rada.

kao takva možeš koristiti pravo na naknadu za vrijeme rodiljne odnosno roditeljske brige o djetetu (od dana rođenja, pa do godinu dana starosti djetata; u iznosu od 50% p.o., odnosno 1.663,00 kn) ukoliko ispunjavaš tri gore navedena uvjeta.

tu naknadu ne možeš prebaciti na dragog, bili vjenčani ili ne. općenito je kod prebacivanja prava uvjet isti radnopravni status, a zakon predviđa naknadu za majke van sustava rada, a ne očeve

please, pojasni dio o prijavi na hzzo. da li se radi o pravu na ostvarivanje naknade ili o nekoj drugoj prijavi?

----------


## LoveLight

Vesna, hvala ti !

Sto se tice HZZO, mislila sam na pravo na ostvarivanje naknade.

Mozda se nisam dobro izrazila, ali ja nisam mislila prebaciti svoju naknadu na mog dragog. Pitanje je bilo da li bi on nakon obaveznog rodiljnog (koji je mislim 28 dana prije poroda i oko 40 dana nakon poroda) mogao prebaciti na sebe rodiljni  tih prvih 6 mjeseci i dobivati naknadu u iznosu prosjeka place tj. pune place posto mu je placa ista vec godinama?

----------


## vesna72

ako je on zaposlen, a ti nezaposlena - ne može.

morate biti u istom radnopravnom statusu. to znači zaposlena majka može prebaciti pravo na korištenje rodiljnog ili roditeljskog dopusta na zaposlenog (ili samozaposlenog) oca.
nezaposlena majka isključivo na nezaposlenog oca, i to ako ona prekine korištenje radi zapošljavanja ili samozapošljavanja.


što se tiče prijave na hzzo - trebaš po rođenju djeteta ispuniti zahtjev, priložiti rodni list djeteta, uvjerenje o prebivalištu, kopiju osobne i zdravstvene iskaznice (orginali na uvid), te kopiju kartice računa na koji želiš primati naknadu.
zahtjev se podnosi u roku od 30 dana od rođenja djeteta, i tada ti naknada pripada retroaktivno - od dana rođenja djeteta.
ukoliko podneseš zahtjev nakon isteka tog roka, a prije isteka roka od 120 dana od dana rođenja djeteta - naknada ti pripada od dana podnošenja zahtjeva.

----------


## LoveLight

Vesna, hvala ti puno na informacijama !

----------


## linolina

prebivalište-ne treba biti na istom mjestu boravka, može se grad promijeniti, je li tako?

----------


## vesna72

da, naravno. poanta je da si dovoljan broj godina u hr.

----------


## ramona007

ako se prekorači rok od 30 dana da li se dobiva naknada od dana predaje zahtjeva pa još godinu dana, ili se dobiva do djetetove godine dana.

----------


## ramona007

dobila rješenje na 6 mjeseci, do 08.03.Šta sad, da li moram ponovo pisati zahtjev.da li je netko u sličnoj situaciji.Postoji li opet neki rok

----------


## mamma san

normalno da moraš pisati ponovo zahtjev i to odmah kako bi ti stigli produžiti rok. SAd imaš pravo na rodiljnu brigu, a moraš podneti zahtjev za roditeljsku brigu.
Odi u svoj nadležni ured HZZO-a i podnesi zahtjev što hitnije kako ne bi imala rupu u korištenju prava, a time i kašnjenje u naknadi.

----------


## lisa84

Samo da provjerim jesam li dobro shvatila...  :Embarassed: 

Pravo na naknadu za rodiljnu brigu od 1663 kn imaju i rodilje koje su diplomirale za vrijeme trudnoće (npr.6mj. trudnoće) i u roku od 30 dana se prijavile na Zavod za zapošljavanje???

----------


## mamma san

da.

nadopunjujem se...moraju se i registrirati na HZZO (zdravstveno osiguranje) kao nezaposelna osoba (dobivaju novu zdravstvenu knjižicu).

naime, rodiljna naknada ostvaruje se s osnove zdravstvenog osiguranja. 

sama registracija na burzu, ne znači da se je osoba i zdravstveno osigurala. drugim riječima, netko se može prijaviti na burzu, a ne biti zdravstveno osiguran i s te osnove NEĆE dobiti rodiljnu naknadu.

----------


## Trina

Znači, ovako. Ja sam se odmah nakon završetka trogodišnjeg porodiljnog prijavila na biro. Tamo sam dobila novu zdravstvenu knjižicu. Javljala sam se sljedećih 5,6 mjeseci, kasnije više nisam jer mi se nije dalo. I da ja sad zatrudnim, imala bi pravo na proodiljni?

----------


## mamma san

Ako imaš zdravstveno osiguranje i prebivalište u hr min 5 godina, odgovor je DA, dobila bi rodiljnu i roditeljsku potporu kao roditelj izvan sustava rada.

----------


## Trina

OK, hvala!

----------


## jošjednamama

Ciao mama san,
molim te odgovori mi, vidim da si pravi stručnjak za ovo pitanje :Smile: . Dakle, za mjesec dana ću roditi i pravo na porođajnu naknadu želim ostvariti kao majka izvan sustava rada (drugačije niti ne mogu). Dakle, zdravstveno sam osigurana, hrvatska sam državljanka i u Hr boravim 7 godina na istoj adresi. Ali prvo sam imala status stranca na privremenom boravku, onda godinu dana stalni boravak i sad sam hrvatica od kolovoza prošle godine. Dakle prebivalište kao hrvatska državljanka imam od kolovoza. Da li to neće biti problem, valjda tih sedam godina znači nešto? Imam traume da zbog toga neću moći ostvariti pravo na porođajnu naknadu. Ponavljam boravak u Hr na istoj adresi imam prijavljen 7 godina. Beskrajno se zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## jošjednamama

> da, naravno. poanta je da si dovoljan broj godina u hr.


 
Naime ovo mi daje nadu, molim vas, odgovorite što prije ili ću ja prije vremena roditi od sekiracije :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

ovisi o tome da li stalni boravak i državljanstvo pokrivaju vremenski uvjet. Ako pokrivaju, onda ćeš imati.

----------


## jošjednamama

> ovisi o tome da li stalni boravak i državljanstvo pokrivaju vremenski uvjet. Ako pokrivaju, onda ćeš imati.


 Ne pokrivaju ali nedavno sam išla potvrdu o nekažnjavanju na sud i tamo mi je recimo pisalo - STALNO PREBIVALIŠTE mojoj adresi od 2003. bez obzira što sam tada bila strankiknja na privremenom boravku. Bože, ja ću poludit, sa prvim djetetom nisam imala niti domovnicu niti stalni boravak pa sam bila svjesna da nemam nikakva prava, ali sada, ....Ma luda sam, ovdje sam završila faks, radila,...Ne znam šta će biti. :Sad:

----------


## Anele

Evo i ja ću morati koristiti tu opciju "majka izvan sustava rada" samo me zanima ako znate jedna stvar; znači živim u RH oduvijek, nisam prijavljena na burzu, studiram izvanredno, pred diplomom sam (ali to nema veze), prijavljena sam na HZZO i samo me zanima da li imam pravo na tu naknadu ako me muž prijavi kod sebe na plaču da mu budem porezna olakšica? Netko mi je rekao da kao to nede....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ramona007

bitno je da imaš zdravstveno osiguranje, pa ćeš vjerojatno bit osigurana preko njega.Naravno da imaš pravo

----------


## Zara1

> Evo i ja ću morati koristiti tu opciju "majka izvan sustava rada" samo me zanima ako znate jedna stvar; znači živim u RH oduvijek, nisam prijavljena na burzu, studiram izvanredno, pred diplomom sam (ali to nema veze), prijavljena sam na HZZO i samo me zanima da li imam pravo na tu naknadu ako me muž prijavi kod sebe na plaču da mu budem porezna olakšica? Netko mi je rekao da kao to nede....


muzu neces na porodiljnom moci biti porezna olaksica tj. on ce morati vratiti taj novac na kraju godine (jer budu tvoji godisnji prihodi veci od 10.000 kuna )
bolje da se raspitate na poreznoj nego da vracate novac kasnije

----------


## linolina

> muzu neces na porodiljnom moci biti porezna olaksica tj. on ce morati vratiti taj novac na kraju godine (jer budu tvoji godisnji prihodi veci od 10.000 kuna )
> bolje da se raspitate na poreznoj nego da vracate novac kasnije


Hvala na ovoj informaciji. (Provjeravaju stvarno?)

Nego, u kojem vremenskom roku od rođenja djetata moramo na HZZO da bi ostavrila tu naknadu od 1600 kn kao roditelj van sustava rada?  I koji dokumenti su točno potrebni? 
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## jošjednamama

> Hvala na ovoj informaciji. (Provjeravaju stvarno?)
> 
> Nego, u kojem vremenskom roku od rođenja djetata moramo na HZZO da bi ostavrila tu naknadu od 1600 kn kao roditelj van sustava rada? I koji dokumenti su točno potrebni? 
> Hvala na odgovoru


30 dana, preslik osobne, potvrda o prebivalištu, preslik zdravstvene iskaznice za tebe i dijete, ispunjen zahtjev,rodni list bebe

----------


## jošjednamama

Ciao mamasan,želim samo još nešto pitati. Ako sam korisnica porođajne naknade kao majka izvan sustava rada, da li će smetati ako mi bude povremeno (radi se o vrlo niskim svotama) isplaćivan koji autorski honorar? Da li će mi obustaviti porođajnu naknadu? Mislim, strah me, ali to su zaista smiješne cifre jedan put u tri mjeseca.

----------


## LedaRi

Evo i mene zanima moja situacija spada li u roditelje izvan sustava rada?
Sredinom 2 mj. sporazumno prekinut radni odnos zbog prelaska na novo radno mjesto. U međuvremenu saznajem za trudnocu i novi posao ne dobivam iako je sve bilo dogovoreno. Prijavljujem se na biro i nemam prava na nikakviu naknadu zbog sporazumnog prekida radnog odnosa! Isto tako prijavljujem zdravstveno. Na biro sam bila samo taj jedan put i vise nisam isla na mj. prijavu. Zanima me spadam li ja u majke van sustava rada???

----------


## jošjednamama

Ciao, 
ti spadas u majke koje su nezaposlene, ako si prijavljena na birou iako ne dobivas nikakvu naknadu. Ali trebala bi se javiti tamo, to sigurno. Jer ako se na prijavis na biro, onda si majka izvan sustava rada.

----------


## LedaRi

> Ciao, 
> ti spadas u majke koje su nezaposlene, ako si prijavljena na birou iako ne dobivas nikakvu naknadu. Ali trebala bi se javiti tamo, to sigurno. Jer ako se na prijavis na biro, onda si majka izvan sustava rada.


Mislim da definitivno nisam nezaposlena majka jer je moj radni odnos prestao sporazumom.

Zakon kaze:

Uvjeti za ostvarivanje prava 
Nezaposlene majke imaju pravo na porodni dopust ako ispunjavaju sve sljedeće uvjete: 
- ako imaju hrvatsko državljanstvo 
- ako imaju neprekidno prebivalište u Republici Hrvatskoj najmanje tri godine prije podnošenja zahtjeva za priznanje prava na porodni dopust 
- ako su zdravstveno osigurane u Zavodu 
- ako se vode u evidenciji nezaposlenih osoba Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje najmanje 12 mjeseci koji prethode porodu djeteta za koje se ostvaruje odnosno pravo ili su se prijavile u evidenciju nezaposlenih osoba pri Hrvatskom zavodu za zapošljavanje u roku od 90 dana nakon završenog redovitog školovanja, odnosno u roku od 30 dana nakon prestanka radnog odnosa, službe ili obavljanja samostalne djelatnosti 
- ako im radni odnos ili služba nije prestala zbog toga što su otkazale ugovor o radu, odnosno službu (osim u slučaju izvanrednog otkaza ugovora o radu prouzročenog ponašanjem poslodavca) i ako im radni odnos nije prestao pisanim sporazumom o prestanku radnog odnosa, odnosno službe.

----------


## jošjednamama

*odnosno u roku od 30 dana nakon prestanka radnog odnosa :*
šta znači onda ovo? Ti si se prijavila na zavod nakon prestanka radnog odnosa,ili?

----------


## jošjednamama

Aa, da,da, sorry, sad sam pročitala do kraja. Taj sporazum je ključan, tako da, dobro došla kod majki izvan sustava rada!

----------


## jošjednamama

> Ciao mamasan,želim samo još nešto pitati. Ako sam korisnica porođajne naknade kao majka izvan sustava rada, da li će smetati ako mi bude povremeno (radi se o vrlo niskim svotama) isplaćivan koji autorski honorar? Da li će mi obustaviti porođajnu naknadu? Mislim, strah me, ali to su zaista smiješne cifre jedan put u tri mjeseca.


 Molim vas da li mi netko zna odgovoriti?

----------


## LedaRi

> Aa, da,da, sorry, sad sam pročitala do kraja. Taj sporazum je ključan, tako da, dobro došla kod majki izvan sustava rada!


tnx  :Smile:  nego mozes li mi reci koji je rok i koja procedura za prijavu? sta i gdje moram prijavit da bi dobila tu naknadu?

----------


## jošjednamama

> tnx  nego mozes li mi reci koji je rok i koja procedura za prijavu? sta i gdje moram prijavit da bi dobila tu naknadu?


Dakle, 30 dana nakon rođenja bebe i ideš na socijalno, doneseš sve ono što sam ti već napisala i u roku od 2 tjedna će ti stići rješenje. Ali kao prvo moraš bebi prijaviti zdravstveno, onda priložiš taj  preslik iskaznice (odnosno plavi papir), preslik tvoje iskaznice, potvrdu o prebivalištu i rodni list bebe. I to je to. :Smile:

----------


## lidać2

ja sam ovaj mj dobila prvu ratu porodiljne ali samo 1100kn a ne 1600kn kao sto je bilo receno...  

zna li tko zasto?

----------


## jošjednamama

> ja sam ovaj mj dobila prvu ratu porodiljne ali samo 1100kn a ne 1600kn kao sto je bilo receno... 
> 
> zna li tko zasto?


Pa zato što ti se mali vjerojatno rodio negdje početkom mjeseca ali ne točno prvoga. Meni je mali rođen 25., pa sam dobila prvu naknadu nekih 300 kuna. Taman onih pet dana do kraja mjeseca

----------


## rafael

jel mi moze netko potvrdit da ovaj porodiljni ne treba produzivat nakon 5-og mjeseca?
u rjesenju mi pise na godinu dana al vidim da zaposleni trebaju produzit nakon 5 mjeseci pa da nebi bilo da moramo i mi.
i jos nesto. pise da se sve promjene moraju prijavit u roku od tjedan dana. meni je muz pomijenio posao pa mi je uplatitelj zdravstvenog sad drugaciji ali naravno i dalje imam zdravstveno i redovno se uplacuje pa me zanima jel i to treba njima javit. logicno bi bilo da ne, bitne promjene su kad ostanes bez osiguranja ili kad se zaposlis, al mislim da priupitam za svaki slucaj.

----------


## jošjednamama

> jel mi moze netko potvrdit da ovaj porodiljni ne treba produzivat nakon 5-og mjeseca?
> u rjesenju mi pise na godinu dana al vidim da zaposleni trebaju produzit nakon 5 mjeseci pa da nebi bilo da moramo i mi.
> i jos nesto. pise da se sve promjene moraju prijavit u roku od tjedan dana. meni je muz pomijenio posao pa mi je uplatitelj zdravstvenog sad drugaciji ali naravno i dalje imam zdravstveno i redovno se uplacuje pa me zanima jel i to treba njima javit. logicno bi bilo da ne, bitne promjene su kad ostanes bez osiguranja ili kad se zaposlis, al mislim da priupitam za svaki slucaj.


Evo točno sam prije par dana otišla na socijalno da pitam ove stvari, mi izvan sustava rada ne moramo nakon 5 mjeseci nositi ponovno papire, imamo rješenje za godinu dana. I preslik novog zdravstvenog za majku moraš obavezno odnijeti, mijenjaju se sitne brojke, ali oni kompliciraju, baš imam isti slučaj, pa sam za svaki slučaj pitala da ne bi nešto obustavili.

----------


## tamara76

Zanima me kao osoba van sustava rada imam li pravo za 3. dijete na naknadu 3 godine ili samo godinu dana?

----------


## mim1104

ja bila prosli tjedan u hzzo da produzim svoj  porodiljni jer smo saznali da bebac ne cujena jedno uho i da bi bila sto duze sa njom rekla zena u hzzo da nemogu ....jer sam zakasnila dijete ce 12.10 navrsiti 6 mjeseci.
inace sam nezaposlena do poroda sam radila na ugovor...prosle godineimala prekid od mjesec dana staza..
jeli to normalno ili je zena nekaj fulala?

----------


## mamma san

> ja bila prosli tjedan u hzzo da produzim svoj porodiljni jer smo saznali da bebac ne cujena jedno uho i da bi bila sto duze sa njom rekla zena u hzzo da nemogu ....jer sam zakasnila dijete ce 12.10 navrsiti 6 mjeseci.
> inace sam nezaposlena do poroda sam radila na ugovor...prosle godineimala prekid od mjesec dana staza..
> jeli to normalno ili je zena nekaj fulala?


toliko ti je zbrkani upit da ga uopće ne razumijem.

nema porodiljnog dopusta, ali postoji rodiljni i roditeljski. Pretpostavljam da si ti trebala tražiti roditeljski, nakon 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta. No, sad koji su ti uvjeti, ne znam. Jer samo znam da si nezaposlena, ali ne i da li si na burzi, da li je suprug u istom radnopravnom odnosu itd.
Stoga, odi opet na HZZO, i vidi što trebaš učiniti i ako te odbijajju po kojoj osnovi te odbijaju.

----------


## artep

Imam i ja jedno pitanjce!

2009. potpisala sam sporazumni otkaz ,nisam imala pravo na naknadu burze pa se nisam niti prijavljivala , ja sam dakle roditelj van sustava rada.Zdravstveno osigurana preko muža,živim u HR od rođenja.
Posao ne mogu naći pa bih išla možda na 3 bebicu.
Pitanje : da li bi ja od rođenja pa do 3 godine djeteta dobivala naknadu?

----------


## tamara76

Bila sam prijavljena na birou prije 8 godina i od tada se nisam prijavljivala. Na zdravstvenoj knjižici mi piše nezaposlena osoba F115. Spadam li u osobe izvan sustava rada? Znači li to što se nisam prijavljivala na biro da sam izbrisana iz njihove evidencije i da mi mogu izdati potvrdu da nisam na birou?

----------


## mamma san

> Imam i ja jedno pitanjce!
> 
> 2009. potpisala sam sporazumni otkaz ,nisam imala pravo na naknadu burze pa se nisam niti prijavljivala , ja sam dakle roditelj van sustava rada.Zdravstveno osigurana preko muža,živim u HR od rođenja.
> Posao ne mogu naći pa bih išla možda na 3 bebicu.
> Pitanje : da li bi ja od rođenja pa do 3 godine djeteta dobivala naknadu?


 
da.

----------


## mamma san

> Bila sam prijavljena na birou prije 8 godina i od tada se nisam prijavljivala. Na zdravstvenoj knjižici mi piše nezaposlena osoba F115. Spadam li u osobe izvan sustava rada? Znači li to što se nisam prijavljivala na biro da sam izbrisana iz njihove evidencije i da mi mogu izdati potvrdu da nisam na birou?


U smislu Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama, pripadaš roditeljima izvan sustava rada. 
Što se tiče evidencija na HZZ (burzi), mislim da se i dalje nalaziš u njima, no nemaš s osnove naknade za nezaposlenost nikakvih prava.

----------


## tamara76

hvala lijepa na odgovoru...znači da spadam u osobe van sustava rada?

----------


## jošjednamama

Bok svima! Dakle ostvarila sam pravo na porođajnu naknadu kao majka izvan sustava rada, u rješenju mi piše da ću je dobivati godinu dana od rođenja moje bebe. Da li moram otići nakon 6.mjeseci predati još neke papire na HZZO ili ne? Ponavljam rješenje imam za godinu dana,tako da sam zaključila da ne, ali ipak pitam. Za svaki slučaj,...

----------


## nataOS

Dali mi mozete rec koje papire treba prikupiti za produzenje primanja za rodiljnu brigu

----------


## mamma san

> Dali mi mozete rec koje papire treba prikupiti za produzenje primanja za rodiljnu brigu


Mislim samo zahtjev, a to ćeš dobiti tamo.

----------


## Lilija

Postovani,

molla bih vas ako mi mozete pomoci. Ja imam neprekidan privremeni boravak vec 5 godina u RH i u 8. mjesecu ove godine sam predala za stalni boravak i cekam rjesenje istog. Trebala bih roditi u 3. mjesecu 2011.god. ( znaci 6  godina cu biti u RH)  i zanima me da li ja imam pravo na naknadu kao roditelj izvan sustava rada?. Zdravstveno sam osigurana, i nisam prijavljena na HZZ. 
Unapred zahvaljujem

----------


## jošjednamama

Po propisima moraš ispuniti uvjet 5 godina trajnog boravka u HR,odnosno prebivališta,a ti imaš 5 godina privremenog boravka, tako da ne znam,...

----------


## jošjednamama

Bok curke, htjela bi samo pitati, znači prošle godine mi je bila isplaćivana porođajna naknada od 1663 kune, odnosno naknada za majke izvan sustava rada. Da li mi imamo pravo na povrat poreza?

----------


## mamma san

> Bok curke, htjela bi samo pitati, znači prošle godine mi je bila isplaćivana porođajna naknada od 1663 kune, odnosno naknada za majke izvan sustava rada. Da li mi imamo pravo na povrat poreza?


Normalno da imaš pravo na prijavu i obračun poreza na dohodak ako si ostvarila neke druge dohotke (npr. autorske honorare, ugovore o djelu, itd.., prihode od iznajmljivanja itd....) s osnove kojih je plaćen porez i prirez na porez na dohodak. Ovisno o uplaćenim porezima te tvojem osobnom odbitku, vidjet će se da da li imaš pravo na povrat.

S druge strane, ako nisi ostvarila nikakav drugi dohodak s osnove kojeg je uplaćen porez i prirez, već primaš samo rodiljnu i roditeljsku naknadu, onda ne trebaš niti podnositi poreznu prijavu, jer nemaš što prijaviti, i nema ti se što niti obračunati, a samim tim niti vratiti.

----------


## ivala

imam kolegu u firmi čija žena je na burzi već 6mj a sada su saznali da je 2mj trudna. zamolili su poslodavca da je prijavi na minimalac kako bi imala naknadu kasnije, a on me zamolio da provjerim koliko to financijski utječe na naknadu.
uglavnom, čitajući ovdje vidim da ona spada pod Roditelja van sustava rada što znači da u prvoj godini djetetova života dobiva 50% proračunske osnovice. 
mijenja li joj se išta ako je poslodavac prijavi na 3/6 mjeseci obzirom na to da ionako ima prekid u stažu? 
koja je najbolja opcija?

----------


## talia7

Da li je netko u skorije vrijeme predavao zahtjev za naknadu po ovoj osnovi (majka izvan sustava). Što je potrebno od dokumentacije? Može li mi to suprug predati? U kom uredu HZZO-a se predaje?
Hvala  :Smile: ))

----------


## zadarmamica

Podizem temu.i mene zanima dali su jos uvijek isti uvjeti i ista prava za roditelje izvan sustava?
Znaci da nakon rođenja djeteta...u roku 30dana odem ga prijaviti na policiju i u zupaniju po rodni list i domovnicu.i na socijalno zdravstveno napraviti.onda predam i papire za porodiljni.

Imam ja jos puno vremena ali volim biti spremna i vec sada brinem sto i kako.

Hvala

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Sve je isto.  :Wink:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Sve je isto.


Hvala

----------


## zadarmamica

Evo mene opet  :Smile: 
Zanima me koje papire treba predati nakon djetetovog rođenja?
I taj zahtjev...ima li ga kupiti u knjizari ili kako...dali moram sama nesto napisati?
Hvala

----------


## anabeg

ZM, ja sam predavala papire po ovoj osnovi prije pola godine, ako nisi na birou triba ici isto na biro po potvrdu da nisi prijavljena, ustvari na socijalnom dobijes popis sto ti sve triba i za porodiljnu i za jednokratnu i zahtjev, po to moze i muz, ustvari sve ti moze samo muz osim na zupaniju.

----------

